# Silmarillion Quote Game



## baraka

*Sil quotable quotes!*

Due to the success of the LOTR quotable quotes thread, i´m beggining a new one that includes only the Silmarillion.

Let´s begin

Who said to who this:


> Thy offer I accepted even as it was made.


----------



## Turgon

> Thy offer I accepted even as it was made.


Iluvatar to Aule.





> I am your sister and not your servant.


----------



## baraka

Your sister to you. (Aredhel to Turgon).  

How about:  


> I grudge you nothing that I have


You should know this.


----------



## Turgon

> I grudge you nothing that I have.


I believe I said that to that headstrong sister of mine!





> Aure entuluva!


One of my favourite quotes!


----------



## Eonwe

I grudge you nothing that I have = Thingol to Turin?

"Cast the stones of your pride into the loud river, that the creeping evil may not find the gate"


----------



## baraka

Gelmir and Arminas to Orodreth.

How about:


> 'Go now, lord, while time is


----------



## Hama

Hurin to Turgon.

"Here once was light....but now dark levels all."


----------



## baraka

Feanor to the host of the Noldor.

How about:


> Say farewell to bondage! But say farewell also to ease! Say farewell to the weak! Say farewell to your treasures!


----------



## Varda

Feanor to the Noldor when he was urging them to follow him in rebellion.

Here's one: 

*"Now is the Quest achieved and my doom full-wrought"


----------



## Maedhros

Beren to Thingol.



> Behold, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come!


----------



## Elfarmari

Fingon upon hearing the trumpets of Turgon.



> 'Day shall come again'


----------



## Maedhros

Hurin, when he was fighting the troll-guard of Gothmog.


> 'But how shall our voices reach to Ilúvatar beyond the Circles of the World?


----------



## Turgon

Maedhros to Maglor...





> 'For little price do Elven-kings sell their daughters...'


----------



## Kementari

Beren to Thingol



> Death you have earned with these words..


----------



## Elfarmari

Thingol to Beren.



> "For the less even as for the greater there is some deed that he may accomplish but once only; and in that deed his heart shall rest"


----------



## baraka

Feanor replying to Manwe about the silmarils.

How about:


> 'Get thee gone, and take thy due place!'


----------



## Elfarmari

Feanor to Fingolfin?



> "That is a small price for so great a treachery. So shall it surely be"


----------



## Turgon

Sauron to Gorlim.



> 'I will not debate with you , Dark Elf. By the swords of the Noldor alone are your sunless woods defended.'


----------



## Maedhros

You to Eol.



> or purpose ever to bring war again into their holy realm?


----------



## Elfarmari

Maedhros to Maglor



> "Your oaths of faith to me you may break, but I musty hold my bond. Yet if there be any on whom the shadow of out curse has not yet fallen, I should find at least a few to follow me, and should not go hence as a beggar that is thrust from the gates."


----------



## Maedhros

Felagund to my brothers Celegorn and Curufin.





> Ill have you done to me, kinsman, to conceal so great matters from me.


----------



## Elfarmari

Thingol to Finrod



> 'That will I gladly do, for blood is blood, and perchance thine is not less sweet than many a one's that thou hast given me ere now'


----------



## Varda

The sword, Gurthang to Turin?
The wording in my book for this quote is different but the meaning is similar.



> 'O woe-begotten spirit, fall now into dark oblivion, and forget for a while the dreadful doom of life.'


----------



## Maedhros

Luthien to Carcharoth.

Try this:


> Do not flaunt the title of your wife before me


----------



## Varda

Curufin to Eol



> 'The doom lies in yourself, not in your name'


----------



## Maedhros

Gwindor to Turin.

Try:


> Let him have peace yet awhile.


----------



## chrysophalax

Turin to Gwindor after Gwindor refers to Hurin and all his House
being cursed:

"That do I believe."


----------



## Turgon

Turin to Gwindor.



> It will be long ere I am seen among the Noldor again...


----------



## Elfarmari

Felagund to Beren.



> "Go hence, unto a swift and bitter death."


----------



## Elfarmari

someone reply! hint, it's in 'of Beren and Luthien,' I think


----------



## Turgon

A hint! at last! You're quote has been bugging me for ages... let me see...mmm...(reading through 'of Beren and Luthien') 
Curufin to Beren... at last!

Okay, my quote is...


> '...from you and from me a new star shall arise...'


an easy one!


----------



## Elfarmari

Huor to Turgon, of Earendil. 

I don't have a copy of the Silmarillion, so if anyone has a quote, post it! I am trying to get it out of the library, so hopefully I can post my own quote soon!


----------



## Turgon

Okay Elfamari, here's another one as requested,


> ' O King to whom all birds are dear, speed now this feathered shaft, and recall some pity for the Noldor in their need!'


----------



## Varda

Fingon to Manwe



> 'Recieve thou thy fee for thy fair keeping of my children and my wife!'


----------



## Elfarmari

Hurin to Thingol, I think?



> "The deeds that we shall do shall be the matter of song until the last days of Arda."


----------



## Turgon

Feanor to... er... well whoever was stupid enough to listen to him 



> 'If the Men of Hithlum are so wild and fell, of what sort are the women of that land? Do they run like deer clad only in their hair?'



It's funny 'cause it's true!!!


----------



## Elfarmari

Saeros to Turin

I now have my own copy of the Silmarillion!



> "Surely that is a Silmaril that shines now in the West?"


----------



## Turgon

Yay Elfalmari...!
Maedhros to Maglor.


> 'Hail Earendil, bearer of the light before the Sun and Moon! Splendour of the Children of the Earth, star in the darkness, jewel in the sunset, radiant in the morning!'


----------



## Elfarmari

Eonwe to Earendil.

"Get thee gone from my gate, thou jail-crow of Mandos!"


----------



## Eldanor

Fëanor to Melkor in Formenos


> "Huan is out there!"


----------



## Niniel

Draugluin to Sauron.

Here's a new one


> 'To seek him only do I go.'


----------



## Elfarmari

yourself (Niniel) to Brandir.


> 'The doom lies in yourself, not in your name.'


----------



## chrysophalax

Gwindor to Turin.

Yay! Maedhros would be proud of me! I never get these things!
******************************************************************
"Nay! Thou art valiant: beyond all whom I have met."


----------



## Eldanor

Glaurung to Túrin, in Nargothrond? (It was not easy to me to tranlate it to the spanish, my original language, from that old english)

Ok, the Drauglin quote was very easy, so this one will be a little more difficult.


> "There is blood in the top of the hill"


----------



## Niniel

Túrin to Mîm?


----------



## Eldanor

Very, very close, Níniel...


----------



## Niniel

Yes, I reread it yesterday, it was Angrod.


----------



## Eldanor

eeeh... "cold-cold!" You were closer before.  
It wasn't Angrod, maybe he says the same phrase, but I don't believe it. That wasn't my intention.


----------



## Turgon

The closest I can get to your quote Eldanor is this.

'And as the men of Turin's band drew near, the sun westering broke through the clouds, and fell upon the crown; and the seregon was all in flower. Then one among them said: '*There is blood on the hill-top*'

So was it the 'one'? I think it must be...

Okay...



> 'A darkness lies behind us, and we have turned our backs on it...'


----------



## Niniel

I believe that in the UT it is Angrod who said it. But maybe I'm confused now. Turgon, is yours Túrin to Níniel?


----------



## Turgon

> I believe that in the UT it is Angrod who said it. But maybe I'm confused now.



Niniel in UT it is Androg who says 'There is Blood on the hill-top'.
So don't worry - you're not going crazy. But in the Sil no name is given for the character who speaks it...

As for my quote - no it's not Turin to Niniel...


----------



## Eldanor

(Turgon) Is that quote from the UT or one of those books? I only have LoTR and the Sil...


----------



## Turgon

> 'A darkness lies behind us, and we have turned our backs on it...'


Don't worry Eldanor - it's from The Sil...


----------



## Eldanor

maybe Galadriel to Melian, or Angrod to Thingol, about the Curse of Mandos and the kills in Alqualondë?


----------



## Elfarmari

my friend is borrowing my copy of the sil, but I think that one is said by one of the first Men encountered by the Elves, about where they have come from.


----------



## Turgon

Okay Elfamari - it was Beor to Felagund - so you almost had it... do you want to post a quote?


----------



## Elfarmari

I can't right now, my friend is still reading my copy of the sil, anyone else have a quote to post?


----------



## Elfarmari

could someone with a copy of the sil please post a quote?


----------



## Niniel

> 'Therefore with my eyes thou shalt see, and with my eyes thou shalt hear.'



Too easy maybe, but I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Melkor to Hurin.



> "O woe-begotten spirit, fall now into dark oblivion, and forget for a while the dreadful doom of life."


----------



## Turgon

Tinuviel to Carcharoth.



> 'Now let thy children beware! For there shall walk a power in the forests whose wrath they will arouse at their peril.'


----------



## Niniel

Yavanna to Aulë

Sorry, no new quote...


----------



## Tyaronumen

How about this?



> Eä!


----------



## Elfarmari

ooh, ooh, I know this one!  
Illuvatar (sp?), bringing earth into existence.
sorry, I <still> don't have my copy of the sil, so I don't have a quote either, sorry


----------



## Elfarmari

does anyone have a quote to post??


----------



## Turgon

Okay I'll post a quote...


> 'Hail, son of Hurin. Well met!'


----------



## Tyaronumen

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Okay I'll post a quote...
> *




I'm taking a bit of a guess here -- wasn't that Glaurung?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Yeah,I think it's Glaurung too.

Now for my question:
A:Who are you?
B:A wandering elf.
Who said this to whom?
(might be a bit hard but try)


----------



## Niniel

That's Túrin and Gwindor.
Sorry, no new quote...


----------



## Ithrynluin

I'll post one:
"It is indeed unhappy, and I would weep, if I were not so weary. But hold me blameless in this, and in all that may come after."


----------



## Legolas_lover12

wow. u guys r good if u know who said all these. i have no idea. but i do have a quote:



> *many are the strange chances of the world, and help oft shall come from the hands of the weak when the wise falter.*


----------



## Elfarmari

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I'll post one:
> "It is indeed unhappy, and I would weep, if I were not so weary. But hold me blameless in this, and in all that may come after." *



I think this is Turin. I'll double check myself, and try to post a quote tomorrow.


----------



## Niniel

Legoals Lover, yours is Gandalf to Elrond.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yep, that's right. and like i said i don't know any of them and i have homework so .............................


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I'll post one:
> "It is indeed unhappy, and I would weep, if I were not so weary. But hold me blameless in this, and in all that may come after." *



Miriel...

"Then you shall enjoy your inheritance no longer"


----------



## Beleg

Quotes, sayings from Silmarillion (Publish Silmarillion). Rules are the same for any Quote Game, If you are sure you are correct, you can post the Quote along with your Answer.

Here's the first one,



> Then have you seen Húrin son of Galdor, the warrior of Dor-lómin?'



By who to Whom?


----------



## Aulë

Túrin to Gwindor


----------



## Beleg

Correct, ask out.


----------



## Aulë

> "Many are the strange chances of the world."


----------



## Niniel

There used to be a game exactly like this in the Silmarillion section, but it's gone dead ages ago. Nice to see it again! Anyway, I don't know yours right now and don't feel like looking for it, so someoen else may try.


----------



## Confusticated

I know where the other thread is. Couldn't decide if I shoud merge it with this one (where it will be of little use) or delete it since leaving it where it is it would be of absolutely no use, so I left it alone for the time. I'll merge them if no one is against it... Beleg?

Also, I'll delete this post later.


----------



## Beleg

Sure Merge it, I tried looking for a Silmarillion Quote game, but found none so I started this new thread. 



Answer: Gandalf talking with Elrond. 




> for thy labours and thy cares will be heavy,


----------



## Aulë

Círdan to Gandalf whilst giving him Narya.




> "The King's grace is great indeed; but if our word is not good enough, then we will swear oaths to you."


----------



## Beleg

That's one needs no prompting! Hurin to Maeglin. 



> 'I also have been meshed in the doom of the Children of Húrin, and thus with my tidings


----------



## Elfarmari

Mablung, after Turin has killed himself.



> a curse unto thy kin and unto all that harbour thee!


----------



## BlackCaptain

Eol to Turgon before he jumps off Gondolin?


----------



## Beleg

Eol to Meaglin before jumping off?


----------



## Elfarmari

nope, didn't happen in Gondolin, wasn't said by or to Eol, Turgon or Maeglin.


----------



## Arvedui

Brandir to Túrin, after Túrin had slain Glaurung, and after he had discovered that Niniel was dead.


----------



## Arvedui

"Yet if it stands but a little while, then out of your house shall come the hope of Elves and Men."

Who said that, to whom, and on which occation?


----------



## Niniel

Huor said it to Turgon during the Nirnaeth Arnoediad.



> 'Did you then dwell a year in the wild?'


----------



## Idril

Galdor to Hurin after he left Gondolin and returned to Dor-lomin.



> "Here all weariness can find rest."


----------



## Ithrynluin

> "Here all weariness can find rest."



Finwë to Miriel prior to her death.



> I would take what joy is here left, untroubled by memory.


----------



## Idril

Galadriel to Melian about the flight of the Noldor.



> 'For my heart is hot within me.'


----------



## Lasgalen

Thingol said this to Angrod.


----------



## Idril

yes, you're correct - you're up


----------



## Lasgalen

> Is this the way?


----------



## BlackCaptain

Tuor to Ulmo?


----------



## Lasgalen

No. (It is two humans)


----------



## Lasgalen

It is from the chapter 'Of Turin Turambar' near the end.


----------



## Elendil3119

Niniel to Brandir, while fleeing from Glaurung. 



> 'Where is your house?'


----------



## Elendil3119

Has everyone given up? Its not THAT hard...


----------



## BlackCaptain

Turin to Mim concerning Amon Rudh?


----------



## Elendil3119

Correct.  Your turn...


----------



## BlackCaptain

> You have my leave, but not my love.



I hope this isnt too difficult...

*Runs away laughing evily*


----------



## Anamatar IV

Oh well that was Curufin to Eol when he was chasing after Aradhel.



> The Sea has no shore. There is no Light in tHe West.



I editted it somewhat so people couldn't search for it on any e-copies.


----------



## BlackCaptain

I'm thinking it might be Feanor disgracing Aman and forsaking it...


----------



## Anamatar IV

No, not _Feanor_. The person saying this was saying basically there is no Aman...Feanor was standing in Aman, so that wouldn't make sense, would it?

EDIT:

To clear confusion, the italics on Feanor have nothing to do with the answer, hehe.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Perhaps then Melkor to the Elves when they first awoke? Probly not agian... just a wild guess


----------



## Aulë

Amlach son of Imlach to a assembly of Men.


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Amlach son of Imlach to a assembly of Men. *



Correct! Your turn, Aule.


----------



## Niniel

*bump*
Aulë, your turn!


----------



## Lasgalen

Is anyone still interested in this thread?

New quote: "Westward our hearts have been turned, and we believe that there we shall find Light."


----------



## Flammifer

I am still very interested in this thread, but I don't have a copy of the Sil currently so yeah.

Anyway, was it Finwe to the Elves travelling to the West?


----------



## Lasgalen

No. It was not Finwë.


----------



## Curufin

My very first post 



> "Westward our hearts have been turned, and we believe that there we shall find Light."



I believe it was Beor who said this to Finrod Felagund


----------



## Lasgalen

Welcome Curufin. 
Yes, it was Bëor. Your turn to post a quote.


----------



## Curufin

> The days are dark, and there is no hope for Men, for the Faithful are few


----------



## Lasgalen

Amandil said that to Elendil.


----------



## Curufin

Well done! That is correct.


----------



## Lasgalen

"A king is he that can hold his own, or else his title is vain."


----------



## Nanelleth

Maedhros, about King Thingol


----------

